# ¿Qué amperaje entrega una fotocelda?



## ELIUSM (Jul 27, 2007)

Cómo puedo saber qué amperaje máximo es el que me puede entregar un panel solar si no dice en ningún lado? ¿Será que el panel solar tiene resistencia interna y midiendo el voltaje yo podría calcular fácilmente el amperaje?

¿Qué amperaje es capaz de entregar una fotocelda de calculadora que entrega 3V?

Gracias!


----------



## Maritto (Jul 28, 2007)

Depende de las especificaciones que tenga, depende de la potencia que entregue sobretodo!
Recorda que Potencia=Tensión x Corriente
así que Corriente Max= (Potencia Max)/Tensión
Suerte con eso!
No te olvides que los valores eficaces son x0.707 apx.


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 28, 2007)

Hm, ya, pero mira, imagina que tengo una placa solar en la que no dice nada en ningún letrero o etiqueta. Puedo tomar un multitéster y medir fácilmente el voltaje. Y? Qué más? Como podría saber cuánto es capaz de entregar?

Además, qué es el número  x0.707?
Gracias!


----------



## El nombre (Jul 29, 2007)

Mide la tensión a la salida de la celda (o equipo a prueba) conecta una carga y ves variando su resistencia. Vas viendo como va bajando la tensión y ves el amperaje que te va dando.

El 0,707 es para alterna. (V eficaz)


----------

